# تطور مفهوم الجودة وتطبيقاتها من الصفر حتى six segma



## جميل شعبان (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السادة الزملاء الافاضل
ارغب بتحضير مقترح لاطروحة دكتوراه بخصوص تطبيق مفهوم six segma في المنشأت الصغيرة والمتوسطة في الدول النامية لذلك ارجو من يتوفر لديه معلومات تفيد في ذلك ان يدلو بدلوه ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام
وبارك الله للجميع في الدين والعلم


----------



## drem2000 (13 مارس 2011)

ممتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز


----------

